# Coleman Crawdad



## CTAngler481 (Feb 22, 2009)

Recently I sold my 14' Aluminum for something more portable. Passed by this baby today while running errands and couldn't resist. Now I have a solid car topper. It was owned by an older gentleman who used it twice since he bought it in 1980 :shock: :lol: 







_Brian


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2009)

Awesome! Crawdads are great! You will love it!


----------

